

Stephen Colbert addresses House Judiciary Subcommittee on Immigration - jedwhite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1T75jBYeCs&feature=autofb

======
jedwhite
"Even the invisible hand doesn't want to pick beans". Classic stuff.

In an age when there are so many people in politics who ignore rationality,
humor can sometimes be the best argument.

------
rmk
Amazing! "Why isn't the soil waist high!!!!" ha ha ha!

